# September  2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of September 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 6) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## Overread

Classy smoking break by Hooligan Dan


----------



## mishele

Arkanjel Imaging  Untitled color



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Untitled color by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

Ceiling Architecture by Bo4key..



Bo4key said:


> Ceiling by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg

Hosier Lane (#2 in set) posted by JoshuaSimPhotography

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8030/8023201515_2552171312_b.jpg


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Thankyou SO much fred!


----------



## Fred Berg

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Thankyou SO much fred!




No Joshua, thank you for posting such good work to be enjoyed.


----------



## mishele

Buckster Abstract


Buckster said:


>


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Buster
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


Ah--You beat me to it!!


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buster
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah--You beat me to it!!
Click to expand...

I should of let you post it....I have a bunch more I could add to this thread.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah--You beat me to it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should of let you post it....I have a bunch more I could add to this thread.
Click to expand...


I just realized that it's almost the end of the month, so now I'm trying to remember if I've seen anything else that I liked any better than that.  I can't believe I haven't nominated ANYthing this month.


----------



## Fred Berg

*Pleasant Stroll*, posted by oregon T3i

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8318/8008031262_a1f2c3aa71_b.jpg


----------



## pictureperfekt

*Derrel** [OP]* 




TPF Junkie!

​Join DateJul 2009
LocationUSA
Posts15,052
My Gallery(7)
My Photos Are OK to Edit
Liked2650 times


[h=2]Light rays in the Enchanted Forest[/h]Went out shooting with a TPF buddy this Friday for just a few hours. This wonderful light existed a scant few minutes, *and then it was...gone. I shot this with a Nikon with my 24mm f/2.8 AF-D prime lens.

*​

​


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Beach at Dawn, by MaxJ 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/16428-sunsets-sunrises-44.html#post2726778





MaxJ said:


> Beach at Dawn by MaxCJ, on Flickr
> 
> Took this in Sydney, Australia just before sunrise. Commitment to surfing.


----------



## TonysTouch

pictureperfekt said:


> *Derrel** [OP]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPF Junkie!
> 
> ​Join DateJul 2009
> LocationUSA
> Posts15,052
> My Gallery(7)
> My Photos Are OK to Edit
> Liked2650 times
> 
> 
> *Light rays in the Enchanted Forest*
> 
> Went out shooting with a TPF buddy this Friday for just a few hours. This wonderful light existed a scant few minutes, *and then it was...gone. I shot this with a Nikon with my 24mm f/2.8 AF-D prime lens.
> 
> *​
> 
> ​



I second this. (Actually, I was beaten to it.)


----------



## snowbear

"Matlock Pier" by Invisible.


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler  _



Bitter Jeweler said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## bentcountershaft

Untitled Awesomeness



Bitter Jeweler said:


> .N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​


----------



## Overread

Today is the 1st of October people


----------



## snowbear

They are ALL worthy.  This is going to be a difficult vote.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Overread said:


> Today is the 1st of October people



The pics were posted in time, I just missed them.


----------



## Overread

Hmm I think this might be timezone magic - cause they say "posted today" for me. 

(darn Americans always behind with the times!


----------



## bentcountershaft

Overread said:


> Hmm I think this might be timezone magic - cause they say "posted today" for me.
> 
> (darn Americans always behind with the times!



That would explain it.  He posted at around 9 last night, EST.  Which would be, what 2 am your time?  What's it like posting from the future?


----------



## Overread

bentcountershaft said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I think this might be timezone magic - cause they say "posted today" for me.
> 
> (darn Americans always behind with the times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would explain it.  He posted at around 9 last night, EST.  Which would be, what 2 am your time?  What's it like posting from the future?
Click to expand...


Cloudy, with light drizzle and random sunny spots at present.


----------



## Overread

And the month is over - voting thread going up shortly.

Also I'd like to remind people that you must link to the original thread that the photo was posted in - if nothing else link to the thread! It makes my job a lot easier if I don't have to hunt around trying to find the thread that users posted the photo in originally.


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/301260-voting-poll-potm-september-2012-a.html


----------

